# ALFA ROMEO BRERA!!!!!!!!!



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Hi guys..

Check this out..

http://www.italiaspeed.com/

and click on the Brera at GoodWood..I think it's wonderful and Alfa is doing a GREAT job..BMW is gonna be scared..Even the 159 looks amazing..

what do you think..??

See ya !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stunning. Belissima. 8)


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

..I guess you don't like HER that much..I wonder why..I think that is a pretty cool car and the FIAT GROUP with his NEW MANAGEMENT is doing something great..FIAT GROUP has the potential to be the best automotive group of the entire world..ALFA ROMEO,FERRARI,MASERATI,LANCIA,FIAT..look at those brands!!.. I admit that until Montezemolo and Marchionne never had a management team up to its class..BUT now i strongly believe that we are gonna make it and german automakers are not goin' to be very happy in the next years..As soon as Alfa Romeo comes out with a car as i want..Well..BYE BYE BELOVED TT..Italians know how to build cars..better than Germans..without any doubts..and FIAT WILL DEMONSTRATE this..Let's wait and see if i'm wrong..New Alfa Romeo 159,Brera,Fiat Grande Punto,Croma,New Maserati CoupÃ¨/spyder on its way..and so on..

Market will tell us the truth..

Arrivederci !! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Foiel said:


> ..I guess you don't like HER that much..I wonder why..I think that is a pretty cool car and the FIAT GROUP with his NEW MANAGEMENT is doing something great..FIAT GROUP has the potential to be the best automotive group of the entire world..ALFA ROMEO,FERRARI,MASERATI,LANCIA,FIAT..look at those brands!!.. I admit that until Montezemolo and Marchionne never had a management team up to its class..BUT now i strongly believe that we are gonna make it and german automakers are not goin' to be very happy in the next years..As soon as Alfa Romeo comes out with a car as i want..Well..BYE BYE BELOVED TT..Italians know how to build cars..better than Germans..without any doubts..and FIAT WILL DEMONSTRATE this..Let's wait and see if i'm wrong..New Alfa Romeo 159,Brera,Fiat Grande Punto,Croma,New Maserati CoupÃ¨/spyder on its way..and so on..
> 
> Market will tell us the truth..
> 
> Arrivederci !! :wink:


Hmmm, I wouldnt get too carried away with the Italian build quality thing, vastly improved as it is. But if the Brera drives as good as it looks, expect the laggards to be posting here within 12 months. :wink:

I want one on looks alone.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

garyc said:


> I want one on looks alone.


Me too. It was featured in Evo? a few months back, stunning.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Great looker and price is cheap but it will rattle after a week still not impressed with Fiat lot


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Stunning - will be a great buy 12 months down the line once poor sod or lease company has taken the hit on depreciation.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

..Actually i really don't think that Brera and the other NEW Alfa Romeo are gonna rattle..Recently FIAT has completely changed the Quality controls..and don't forget that Marchionne hired Kalbfell (Ex CEO BMW M division and Ex CEO of Rolls Royce..he knows a lot about GREAT CARS..) Ketter ( Ex Technical Officer for VOLKSWAGEN ) and other FIRST QUALITY MANAGERS working ever since in the AUTOMOTIVE MARKET FOR GREAT BRANDS..FIAT GROUP now knows that its core business is CARS'PRODUCTION and want to reach the gap with the other competitors..

ALFA against BMW
LANCIA against MERCEDES
FIAT againt VOLKSWAGEN
MASERATI agains PORSCHE,AMG, BMW M DIVISON
FERRARI against NOBODY because IT'S A UNIQUE,AMAZING BRAND.

ARRIVEDERCI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Lets hope so because they do make good looking cars, I loved my HGT Punto in 2000 had loads of gizmos very fast and great handling, but after a year fell to bits, so I sold it, shame really


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

..I Know..I know..I agree with you stgeorgex..But the management is making all the efforts to avoid those problems forever..i'm very optimistic..

Let's wait and see..!!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Foiel said:


> ..I Know..I know..I agree with you stgeorgex..But the management is making all the efforts to avoid those problems forever..i'm very optimistic..
> 
> Let's wait and see..!!


Do you work for them :lol: :lol:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

The new Alfas are stunning. Fiat group petrol engines have always been good and their diesels since inventing common rail are mostly excellent. Longevity, not to be confused with reliability, is, and always has been atrocious. Recent reports suggest that Fiats are not as unreliable as they once were. This improvement can be achieved through tighter quality control, this is costly but can be effected rapidly. Improvements in longevity, an area where the Germans and Japanese dominate, would take at least a product cyle of 6 to 8 years to achieve, and this with unlimited funds. Based on the fact that Fiat does not currently have the revenue, any cash they had went to purchase Maserati back from Ferrari (I didn't think that Ferrari was still a part of Fiat) to finance any genuinely new models, I very much doubt that the future is as bright as you seem to think for Fiat Auto. And to think that they can compete on an equal footing with the Germans is naive. In reality, if they start to give the Germans a run for their money it will be because the Germans have continued to go down the road of boring, ugly cars that AUDI and BMW seem intent upon at the moment.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

.. No i don't work for them..I just love cars ,especially Italian, and i like keeping informed about finance,managers,stock exchange and the FIAT-PROBLEM it's just a mix of everything i like that's why i'm so well updated..Yes FIAT owns the majority of Ferrari ( i guess 56% )..Ag thanks for your reply..It was really interesting..even though i did not write that the future is gonna be BRIGHT..i just think that the NEW FIAT MANAGEMENT wants to achieve an important target : BRING FIAT AUTO BACK TO ITS LEVEL..IN OTHER WORDS COMPETING WITH BMW,MERCEDES AND AUDI..from your reply it's gonna take much time ( i think too much) ..may be you are RIGHT..

but........I HOPE YOU ARE WRONG !!!   :wink:

FIAT DOES HAVE ALL THE POTENTIAL TO BE THE BEST IN THE WORLD I THINK...


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

whirlypig said:


> Stunning - will be a great buy 12 months down the line once poor sod or lease company has taken the hit on depreciation.


My Alfa has appreciated to the point where it's now worth more
than my TT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

They need to sort their dealers out before i'd consider buying into any of the Italian brands. Nearly bought an alfa GT, still think they are stunning but dont want the grief come problem or service time. Since returning to Audi ownership i've had two problems with my car. On each occasion Lincoln Audi have sorted each with no drama or fuss which is exactly why i returned to the marque in the first place. Of the one problem with the wife's Mini, BMW were on a par. So IMO the fiat group need to start any improvements from within the dealer network first or face going to the wall. They cant rely on the the goodwill of enthusiast's to keep them afloat for much longer.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

stephengreen said:


> They need to sort their dealers out before i'd consider buying into any of the Italian brands.


I'm glad someone mentioned this!

We hear a great deal of complaint about Audi dealers on here.... but Alfa dealers are in a different league of poor service (at least all the ones I've visited are.)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Quite fancy the 3.2 V6 4x4 but I would also worry about the dealers and more importantly the depreciation. Mind you, it looks like this might be a car that a lot of people want so perhaps the depreciation won't be as bad as previous Alfa's.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Dealerships are definately a problem. I don't know how well represented they are in the U.S. but in the U.K. they are few and far between, to call it a dealer network would fall foul of trading standards. The relative lack of competition between dealers will not result in any improvements in standards and consequently result in few cars being sold. Alfa have never recently (the 156 excepted) hit the critical numbers necessary, apparently around 50000 sales in the UK, to become a familiar sight on our roads. This leads them to be viewed as enthusiasts cars and reduces the used market considerably. If the Brera is a blinder, its rarity may work for it in terms of residual values. If it is anything less than perfectly reliable and people are reduced to relying on their dealers to keep the things on the road then residuals will soften and they'll soon be worth nothing.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

..I know that the dealers network it's a problem..from what i've heard they are planning to start a massive changement in the European territory regarding the dealership network,services and generally in aftersales services to reach the major competitors..In Italy they have already started..driving around you can see that they are rebuilding the image of the most Alfa Romeo dealers..Don't forget that FIAT was NOT a real company..challenging the market and caring about quality,services and all the kind of stuff..AGNELLI WAS NOT a manager..Absolutely NOT..He ruined our automobile's history..Now there are new people in FIAT and let's see what's gonna happen..They need some time..Nobody makes miracles..i'm very confident because if they only could bring out all the potential that FIAT GROUP has..Well..German Automakers...you better start to be scarried...I know that it's gonna be hard..But let's wait and see..it's not enough for me a car being just MADE IN ITALY..It has to have quality,design,good aftersale servicing..Like my Audi TT has....

P.s : Alfa Romeo is going to make very important improvements in terms of quality because Marchionne,FIAT CEO,wants to speed up the return of Alfa in the U.S.A. which is a market with the highest standard of quality worldwide..

that's all at the moment,

From your Italian "well FIAT informed guy" Foiel.

Arrivederci!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

..Hi Guys..

Have you seen the Brera?? what do you think ?

Arrivederci


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Oooooh.

But... no point getting a short term car for a long term lease :lol: :lol:


----------



## stewart (May 6, 2002)

Haven't been on here for some time - I was one of the early TT owners from 2000 to 2002 (1.8 AmD'd 225 Quattro) - Daniella I still 'flash' you around Macclesfield!

Anyway, I have owned a gorgeous Alfa 147 GTA 3.2 V6 for 2 years and can tell you:

1. Reg Vardy Stockport are superb dealers / service, however Smith Knight Faye Audi were appalling. It was because of them that I sold my last Audi after 10 years with the marque!

2. I have had no mechanical problems or rattles in 28,000 miles

3. This car is still rare - i have only seen one other on the road.

4. Handling is great - you just need to treat the car like a beautiful woman (you know, treat with care & affection & you'll be rewarded; treat badly and it will bite)

5. Styling is gorgeous - this car turns heads everywhere I go (like the TT used to before it became common ......... runs for cover!!!)

6. Residual is fine - I have had an excellent offer but will wait for the Brera!

So watch out Audi, BMW etc. - your arrogance will cost you dearly - although I'd be happy if everyon else remained dubious about the 'Alfa Magic'


----------

